
Ask HN: Anybody who wants to start a project in the crypto space? - campingalert
Hey!<p>I do have a lot of time in the next two weeks and want to build something in the cryptospace. I am open for everything: Niche site, affiliate site, SaaS, app,...<p>Only condition: It should be profitable from the first week.<p>Ping me at ideavalid@icloud.com if you are interested :)<p>Regards,
Jakob
======
grizzles
profitable in the first week? I almost lol'ed until I saw "in the
cryptospace". You'll probably make 8+figs

~~~
campingalert
Are you interested in starting something together?

